# Once upon a time



## Norman Anderson (26/3/18)

Good day,

I'm from Pretoria and a good friend introduced me to vaping, that was 3 years ago. Can't believe I ever smoked.

Vaping has changed my life for the better, except, always want something new and better.

For the past 3 months I've been squonking, and wow, awesome.

Always looking for better advice and try to learn more

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (26/3/18)

Welcome @Norman Anderson !

It is strange to look back and try figure out what the attraction to smoking was! Well... I suppose it's the nicotine if we want to be all technical about it. 

What kit are you currently using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (26/3/18)

Wow,

I have more than one kit. Voopoo Drag mod, Fuchai 213, Athena squonker kit, Cera squonker, Pulse squonker, several tanks and drippers.

I use every day something different, depends on what I feel like.

I started a very bad habbit of squonking, as now my normal tanks does not give me a good taste...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Stosta (26/3/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> Wow,
> 
> I have more than one kit. Voopoo Drag mod, Fuchai 213, Athena squonker kit, Cera squonker, Pulse squonker, several tanks and drippers.
> 
> ...


Oh nice collection you have then!

I tend to build and use all of my kits, then leave them sitting for weeks, and upon seeing this, I clean them all up, promise myself to only use two at a time, and clean anything I'm not using... And in no time I'm cleaning every single tank all over again!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (26/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Oh nice collection you have then!
> 
> I tend to build and use all of my kits, then leave them sitting for weeks, and upon seeing this, I clean them all up, promise myself to only use two at a time, and clean anything I'm not using... And in no time I'm cleaning every single tank all over again!


----------



## Norman Anderson (26/3/18)

I know that feeling, cleaning, building, wicking. At least my wife is happy as I'm always at home busy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (26/3/18)

welcome @Norman Anderson !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/3/18)

Welcome, @Norman Anderson . I have also been vaping for more than three years, and have been squonking for almost a year. I still use tanks, usually at night, but can't see myself giving up squonking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (27/3/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome, @Norman Anderson . I have also been vaping for more than three years, and have been squonking for almost a year. I still use tanks, usually at night, but can't see myself giving up squonking.


I'm currently looking for a decent RTA that has nice flavour but not too thirsty. Any suggestions


----------

